
Show HN: Directory for kids with allergies - leonagano
http://allergiesandkids.com
======
bernardhalas
First of all - thank you for putting together the site with the aim to ease
the pain and avoid the risk of loosing life that allergy might cause.

I look at your website for like 10 seconds and I don't understand it. I see
there are some categories (of information perhaps?). I'm curious to see what's
under "Governments". Is this some conspiracy information? I click to find out.
Ok, I see, there's a link to a UK agency that deals with allergies in some
way.

A similar confusion there is when looking at other categories. Is this some
dictionary for allergic people? Are you aggregating news from the research of
allergies? Is there some user forum for people who have allergies?

There's a nice TED talk - What, Why and How you might want to look at:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_insp...](https://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action)
On your website you revealed 'What' (you want to help by building the site),
'Why' (you suffer from allergy yourself), but to me it's not clear 'How' the
site should help people.

I don't want to sound negative. Please keep up the work, I guess there's a
demand for the information you want to provide, but in order to increase the
value of the site and increase its reach, please think about how to improve
it.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

~~~
leonagano
Thank you very much for the feedback.

I’m aggregating links that I personally find interesting and my idea is to
help people find out new websites related to some allergies they have. Maybe
one small description for each category can help.

“How” the website will help is helping them find out new websites related to
allergies they might have. Goong to nutfree for example, you’ll have links to
blogs that have nutfree recipes. In shops, online shops that sell products
“freefrom”....

Thank you again for your feedback and I’ll try to keep the website as clear as
possible in orfer to help people with allergies.

~~~
bernardhalas
The missing part from my perspective is an information about what to expect on
your site, e.g. "this site aggregates information for people with allergies
and organizes it into the following categories:..."

------
leonagano
Suffering from shellfish allergy for more than 20 years, I know how difficult
is to live a life with allergies. My baby has eczema and now I know babies and
kids suffers even more than adults.

Being inspired by another directories for startups, marketing and business
related, I decided to create this one for kids and allergies and somehow try
to help.

I'd like to listen to some feedbacks on how to grow the number of users....I
don't know, because I've just launched...

